

Two lakh Facebook accounts from Bangalore hacked, profile pics put on porn sites - anujkk
http://www.ndtv.com/article/cities/two-lakh-facebook-accounts-from-bangalore-hacked-profile-pics-put-on-porn-sites-150299

======
DanBC
Cultural note: lakh is 100,000 right?

~~~
anujkk
Yeah. 1 lakh = 100,000.

